# Mysterious red spot eating my spreadsheet



## TedX (Dec 19, 2022)

Okay, well it's not actually eating the spreadsheet, but it is a red spot and it is mysterious. It has been on the junction between Y10 and Y11, it's been there three years, the cells are empty, and there is no conditional formatting. I drew the black outline around it to make it easier for you to see. I can tell you that years ago I had Sparklines in there, but I also had the exact same thing on 5 other worksheets and those 5 all cleaned up nicely. I've tried clearing all and clearing all formats. I've tried wishing it away, hiring a private investigator, having a seance, calling Ghostbusters and well, to be honest, you guys are my last resort.

If you can't get rid of my red spot, I'm going to the Guinness Book of records and seeing if they will send a rep out to see me and my spreadsheet - this is not a joke, I would not insult you. This is 100% legitmate


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

Try F5, Special, Objects, Ok. Is anything selected?


----------



## TedX (Dec 19, 2022)

Fluff said:


> Try F5, Special, Objects, Ok. Is anything selected?


I'm not sure what you mean by F5, I hit Alt+F5 on my crummy wireless Microsoft keyboard and a bunch of numbers toggled on, but that's all, heaps of numbers, I couldn't see any Special, Objects and no nothing is selected except, I have my cursor resting in any empty cells a dozen columns away.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

F5 should bring up the Got To dialogue box, try Ctrl G instead.


----------



## TedX (Dec 19, 2022)

Fluff said:


> F5 should bring up the Got To dialogue box, try Ctrl G instead.


ABSOLUTE GENIUS!!!! Yes, that worked, and I went to Special, Object and saw it and hit the delete key and the "Mysterious Red Spot" along with my hopes of a World Record vanished  😂    😂  I love your work Fluff 👍


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

Glad to help & thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 19, 2022)

One of the newer features in 365 is the *Navigation* pane which is under the *View -> Show* section. Objects such as items added under Insert -> Illustrations section will be listed in the flyout pane and can be selected and deleted from there.


----------



## TedX (Dec 19, 2022)

jdellasala said:


> One of the newer features in 365 is the *Navigation* pane which is under the *View -> Show* section. Objects such as items added under Insert -> Illustrations section will be listed in the flyout pane and can be selected and deleted from there.
> View attachment 81202



Thanks Jerry, that's another thing I never knew about Excel. I all the years I have used Excel, the only thing on the view page I have ever used is the Freeze Panes, but now thanks to you, there are actually a few nice toys there. It's funny how you only find the things you are looking for and just don't see the myriad of other things that might be useful. Thanks again Jerry  🙏


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 20, 2022)

TedX said:


> Thanks Jerry, that's another thing I never knew about Excel. I all the years I have used Excel, the only thing on the view page I have ever used is the Freeze Panes, but now thanks to you, there are actually a few nice toys there. It's funny how you only find the things you are looking for and just don't see the myriad of other things that might be useful. Thanks again Jerry  🙏


That's what the Board is for! Was hoping someone wasn't aware of the feature. Thanks!


----------

